
Noah Kagan on how to validate a business idea (2011) - rmason
http://fourhourworkweek.com/2011/09/24/how-to-create-a-million-dollar-business-this-weekend-examples-appsumo-mint-chihuahuas/
======
rmason
If you want a 2016 update on Noah's thinking the seeking wisdom podcast has
got it:

[http://seekingwisdom.io/07-noah-kagan/](http://seekingwisdom.io/07-noah-
kagan/)

Note the interviewer, David Cancel, is a pretty accomplished entrepreneur in
his own right.

